# Hapkido Masters Conference



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2002)

> *Hapkido Masters Conference *
> There will be a special Hapkido Masters Conference held during the Universal Martial Arts Symposium in Cali, Colombia on April 18th, 2002. So far 16 styles of Hapkido are represented by masters registered for the conference from 5 different Hapkido organizations. I invite all Hapkido Masters interested in the promotions of Hapkido to attend this event. Because of the great distance in travel that is involved three other conferences are scheduled for this year so that no one will have an excuse not to attend. The other three dates are June 6th, 2002 in Norfolk, England, July 11th, 2002 in Seoul, Korean and October 24th, 2002 in Malaysia. You will be able to find complete details in the members announcement area. I personally will attend all four exciting conferences. Plans for a conference in Canada, Peru and the US are still in the works.
> 
> Richard Hackworth
> www.kmaia-usa.org


Original thread here: http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1499
Richard's a mod over at Budoseek on the Hapkido forum there. 



:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2002)

Speaking of great distances, there is a distance learning option for Hapkido:
http://www.ushapki.com/distant/index.html



> We offer a step-by-step 9 video/5 book course to take you from white to black belt.&nbsp; We have a hot line and on line trainers, we will be offering a live class viewing, and the chat room is up now for your assistance.&nbsp; Grandmaster Gagne will become your coach and your martial art business consultant The last studio owner that joined double his student enrollment in two month, and went professional. He will share his 30 years of experience with you. A smart person learns from their mistakes, a wise person learns form others Join now. He who hesitates is lost
> 
> Don't stop there! We have a training Instructor, Instructor, and Master Quest Manual. We will guide you step-by-step to become a successful professional martial artist. You to can live the American Dream. Also for studio owners we have the best retention techniques I have ever used, The Code Of The Dragon. This is a children's program that encourages outstanding behavior in the studio, at home and in school. The manual sells for $129.00.


----------

